# On-line recipe builder?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do any of you know of a free place on-line where I can plug in the ingredients and it will give me all of the nutritional values...like fat grams, calories, protein...all that stuff?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

They have one on spark people. 
http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calculator.asp
It's free, but at one time you had to register to use it. Don't know if that is still true.
HTH,

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks...it worked!


----------

